# WOW the first snow for NJ



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

I took a picture so we could remember what it looks like


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Is that snow!!!!!!!!!  Hey Kemmer.... Thats about what use longislanders got!!! 
Looks good I hope there is more where that came from.......


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya i kinda wanted to hook up the plow just to have it on once this year lol

I was looking on accuweather and they say the storm in Texas may develop into something


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

No kidding....... I hope it does... that is a nice setup you have there... Good luck to you, I have my figures crossed


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

kemmer;354598 said:


> I took a picture so we could remember what it looks like


lol, yeah down central/south jersey we saw a bit more than a dusting too. And then it started to rain/mist/drizzle at 32deg F  Not even enough snow to let the dogs out to have their fun


----------



## blk90s13 (Sep 1, 2005)

i lived to see snow in NJ :redbounce


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Kemmer-

I'd assume you didn't plow...right? We only got about 1/2' here, my trigger is 1 1/2".


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

ya no where close to plowing, we got like 1/4 of an inch, i was hoping for at least an inch so there was a chance of having the guy i sub for call me and tell us we can go out even tho his trigger is 1.5"

Matt your triggers 1.5"? for residential? i cant believe your customers would agree for something so low lol, good job selling it to them


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

kemmer;354972 said:


> ya no where close to plowing, we got like 1/4 of an inch, i was hoping for at least an inch so there was a chance of having the guy i sub for call me and tell us we can go out even tho his trigger is 1.5"
> 
> Matt your triggers 1.5"? for residential? i cant believe your customers would agree for something so low lol, good job selling it to them


Ryan-

Yeah, most of them agreed to 1.5" (paved). They're really high end clients, and like to have their drives plowed when there's more than just a dusting. Beleive it or not, there were a few guys near me who plowed their drives this morning  ...not enough for me, most of the snow was melted by the time I got home from School anyways.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

When I was out driving around last night, I saw several outfits gearing up with the plows on their trucks and such. Seemed to me like a huge waste of time. If we even got what you could consider a liight dusting, that would be a lot. We mainly got ice and sleet anyways. Just made for a lot of accidents.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

We did a lot of salting...and were gonna do more salting tonite.

-Jeff


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

NNJSnow;355413 said:


> We did a lot of salting...and were gonna do more salting tonite.
> 
> -Jeff


ive only seen a couple places with any salt this year 

I too am supprised with the plowing of 1.5", seems like nothing really. Most of my customers i start at 4-5" or more for snowblowing at least, anything less theyll usually run it over with their cars or shovel themselves for free. These are 300-650k homes too.

I get a few that still want it done at like 3" or more but thats it, when its 20", everyone possible calls, i get backed up, and just a bunch of angry people who wanted it done yesterday, hell when nj is in a state of emergency these people think they need to leave 3hrs after the blizzard is done:realmad:


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Yea I have a 1" trigger for my commercial lot and it did snow about a half an inch two mornings in a row. So that is just like one inch so i just said the hell with it and dropped the blade LOL. I was surprised to see how big my piles were when i was done. I will post a couple of pics here tomorrow. That was such a releif to get that out of my system.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Here is a few pics. I guess I got over excited but this was our first measurable snowfall.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Weather Channel is calling for.................. RAIN!!!! Tonight in to early tomorrow morning. " With the cold ground the rain will freeze"... Hopefully i can go out tonight and salt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:redbounce


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Really they said snow in northern jersey and maybe, maybe some freezing rain. Lucky if we get an inch!:bluebounc


----------



## tkahike (Dec 22, 2006)

JeepPlow 18, funny I grew up a mile from those pics.


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Very cool. I just moved here when I was 8.:waving:


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Well we didn't get anything... :realmad: They are calling for light snow tonight and there is a storm moving in Thursday... :bluebounc


----------

